# Riding your bike safely with your GSD?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Do any of yall ride your bikes with your dogs with you? How do you do it safely? I have seen things like this... Ride Your Bike & Walk Your Dog | Bike Tow Leash but I am still not sure thats a good/safe idea. I am not a fan of running but would love to ride with my dog. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I use something very similar to that. The one I use is called a Walky-dog. Pretty much the same thing you posted. 

I love it! I can get some exercise while giving Ozzy exercise as well. I had to make some adjustments since he's smaller, but he can't get in the way, can't get run over or get stuck in the chain at all. 

One thing I would warn though, is that if you're using that with a large dog, they could very, very easily pull you over if they decide to run the other way. Get him used to it by walking with him attached to that on the bike first.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do it. But not where there is traffic. I will go to a school parking lot after hours or the fair grounds, or late at night in parking lots. 

I do not have a special contraption. I teach the dogs to heel first, and when they are good at that, I just use a leash, but am ready to drop it if there is a problem. I train the dog to sit when I stop like when heeling. And the goal is to have them off lead running along side. Of course, that does not work with traffic, so as I said, I take them only where I feel it to be totally safe.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

selzer said:


> I teach the dogs to heel first, and when they are good at that, I just use a leash, but am ready to drop it if there is a problem. I train the dog to sit when I stop like when heeling. And the goal is to have them off lead running along side. Of course, that does not work with traffic, so as I said, I take them only where I feel it to be totally safe.


Yep, this exactly.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

That was my plan... teach basic commands first and then ride. I just wasnt sure how safe it was. I would only be able to ride in the morning and traffic around here is always a problem, so I will have to definitely need to have some training before we ride to the park.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I use the walky-dog as well. and YES he has pulled me over before. After the last incident, I also keep a secondary leash on him as a safety precaution - if you land on the attachment, the dog can get loose when you try to re-adjust it.

I keep Singe on the opposite side from traffic. He ignores the cars. The big dangers are loose dogs and squirrels. Esp the squirrels!


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a specially made dog trailer they work great. They have a moon roof the dog can stick his/her head out of.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

wildrivers said:


> Get a specially made dog trailer they work great. They have a moon roof the dog can stick his/her head out of.


I think the OP is looking for ways to give her dog more exercise, so a trailer would defeat the purpose of that. However, those are kinda cool if you had a dog that can't run with you and wanted them along.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> I think the OP is looking for ways to give her dog more exercise, so a trailer would defeat the purpose of that. However, those are kinda cool if you had a dog that can't run with you and wanted them along.


Yes thats exactly it. I dont enjoy running much at all but love to ride my bike with my dog. I think for starters I will have to drive to the park and then ride there with the dog in the grass. That way if distractions become a problem I fall in the grass. 

What about this one? It seems a bit safer over all because the dog is behind you? https://www.k9cruiser.com/


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^ The dog can still pull over your bike with this one too. Basically any contraption that is affixed to the bicycle is going to run the risk of the dog pulling your bike over.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can be a clutz, so riding a bike with masi would be basically a big ole disaester for me


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Rode my 100lb male around until he passed last year. Never once was tipping over on my bike an issue. He loved the trailer!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i don't know if you can use a walky dog on a GSD but I use it with my husky. you should look into it. I feel safe in it. We have designated bike lanes but I tend to use the sidewalk.
Here is a picture of us on our way back from a ride! It's fun!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a springer bike attachement.

She has pulled me as she darted after a chipmunk on a trail at Algonquin Park. Not a problem. I felt the tug but it did not knock me off balance or move the back wheel.

I love the springer attachment. Time to get it out again.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Great pic Zeeva-that looks like fun! The Petego Walky Dog is on my Amazon wish list and I think I'm going to go ahead and order it.


----------

